# 1st attempt at CYC/infinite backgrounds



## XtremeElemenT (Jul 1, 2008)

Me and a friend spent the last couple hours building and test shooting a Cyc/white seamless/infinite/whatever you call them background.  Here is our results

1






2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow.  I'm going to level with you and tell you I have no idea how easy or hard it is to achieve a perfectly white background (it would seem difficult).  But no matter how easy or hard it is, you did a good job.  And your feline model is sweet.

The backgrounds really take an otherwise plain image (chair) and make it interesting.  The fourth one is my favorite, though, because the cat really has a neat expression on his/her face.


----------

